# 1 Hp 3 Phase Vfd Suggestions



## dbassing (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi all,
I have a Clausing 8520 mill that has a 3/4 HP single phase motor that is going bad. I would like to replace it with a 1 HP 3 phase and a VFD. I have been reading about Variable Frequency Drives and am hoping someone will give recommendations as to good units and possibly where to buy.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 9, 2016)

there are many quality drives out there as well as economical ones too
Teco drives seem to work well
i use Yaskawa drives at work
i have a Chinese Hyuang VFD on my 1236 3hp conversion lathe

any one of the above should suffice


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 9, 2016)

Look for a sensorless vector drive since you are planning to use it for speed control.  

 I like the Teco N3 and  Teco CV7300 drives.   I would NOT buy a Teco FM50 for this application (not sensorless vector)

I'm not a big fan of the Hyuang Drives from Ebay, if that's all you can afford they are ok but they are value engineered (read cheaped out). 

I have purchased from both of these places:

http://dealerselectric.com/

http://www.factorymation.com/

I addition to the drive itself you will need external switches and a potentiometer (variable resistor) and an enclosure for them.


----------



## mksj (Jun 9, 2016)

I will second what Rich outlined, Teco N3, Automation Direct GS3, Hitachi WJ200 are solid VFDs and a decent cost/performance with proven durability. They also have programing to prevent restart if there is a power loss. I would avoid VFDs shipped from China, if DOA or a warranty issue you do not have much recourse, and no tech support. There has also been an issue with some of the Hyuang VFDs missing there braking circuitry. The Teco's are ok, their current basic model is the L510 series, but I think the other VFDs mentioned above will give you better performance and more features that would benefit a lathe installation, the price difference is nominal. 

A good inverter rated motor is also worth considering, you can over speed them to about 120Hz and maintain full Hp, you need to change your belt ratios. Most standard 3 phase motors are easily rated to 1.5X their base speed (so 90Hz), you want a motor that has a constant torque ratio of something like 10:1 or better. The Baldor IDNM358IT 1Hp inverter motor is a good choice, they come up on eBay, I use their 2 Hp version, but also the Marathon BlackMax and BlueMax series motors work well if you can get a good deal on pricing. All these motors are TENV, so there is no issues with low/high speed cooling, usual 3 phase motors are TEFC and there can be some cooling issues if run too slow or fast for long periods.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 9, 2016)

If you need the motor and drive check here. I found this site when I was looking.
http://dealerselectric.com/motor-drive-packages.asp


----------



## Str8jacket (Jun 9, 2016)

If you are worried about cooling but want to get a bit more out of your old motor a $20 axial fan (single phase) similar to a computer fan but a bit bigger installed onto / into the fan shroud does a nice job and is really all a TEBC motor is. I removed the mechanic plastic fan and had room to fit it inside the on my lathe. Ensure IP rating is suitable.


----------



## dbassing (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks all for the great suggestions. I am in the midst of some research and learning about 3 phase motors and Variable Frequency drives. I'll post more when I have more to offer. I'm sure I'll have some questions along the way.

Thanks again,
David


----------

